# The S24O Club



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

Post your S24O's! An S24O is a Sub 24-Hour Overnight. If it's 29 hours, it doesn't matter. The point is to get out and bikepack, even if it's just on your day off. Overnight camping is key!

I got out this past weekend to the Eve-Cowles Tree Farm in Deerfield, MA. We missed the superstorm entirely, so the fact that my fatbike was out of commission was no big deal! Open the images in a new tab for high-def photos.










My route took me 20 miles north on Route 116, with a nice, wide shoulder and some trail cut-throughs to keep things interesting. Once I got to Tim's land, there were miles of snowmobile trails, dirt roads, gravel doubletrack, ice skating rinks, and meadows to traverse. I rode around all afternoon and in the evening.

Here's my packing layout:










The cabin Tim built up on his land has a woodstove, so we had a bunch of experienced and semi-experienced campers alike over at the land. The cabin is nice because you can choose your own immersion level for winter camping. Nighttime temperatures still dipped near zero with windchill.










We had a great fire going. We took a downed tree and stripped the branches off for firewood, even though Tim's tree farm has pallet after pallet of perfect logs. This farm was the Sustainable Tree Farm of the Year for Massachusetts in 2015.










My bike has a built-in Kielbasa holder from Jeff Jones. Ask Jeff about getting a pair of Kilebasa-Bars for your rig. They're far superior to the traditional Jones Loop H-Bar.










The next morning, I was treated to a gorgeous sunrise and blue skies, so I rode around some more and took a few pictures. Absolutely perfect day for some bikepacking.



















I had a great time. It's nice to get out during a busy semester. Post your overnighter and keep the stoke flowing until the snow melts.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Looks like a fine trip! And a nice rig. I like the kielbasa rack. :thumbsup:


----------



## NickSmolinske (Mar 8, 2008)

I love S24Os. Let me see if I can drag up some photos from my last around-the-peaks one here in Flagstaff. It's a great 60 mile ride with some nice camping (in summer) on the north end.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Let's keep this thread going - here's a few pics from a S240 that the Better Half and I did last summer in central Wyoming:


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

Smithhammer said:


> Let's keep this thread going - here's a few pics from a S240 that the Better Half and I did last summer in central Wyoming:


Yeah! That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## floorguy (Aug 13, 2014)

Smithhammer said:


> Let's keep this thread going - here's a few pics from a S240 that the Better Half and I did last summer in central Wyoming:


What poles did you use for the mountain shelter?


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

floorguy said:


> What poles did you use for the mountain shelter


As you probably know, the Mountain Shelter is designed to be used with trekking poles, which I didn't want to carry on a bikepacking trip. I looked all over for a lightweight collapsible pole that would work with it, and finally came across this MSR pole that is the right length and inexpensive, so I ordered one in anticipation of this trip. When it didn't arrive in time, I ran out to the hardware store the night before we were leaving and bought a broomstick and some PVC couplers and fashioned the pole you see in the pic. I cut it into short enough sections that I could strap it horizontally across the front of my handlebar dry bag - it worked pretty well! :thumbsup:


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Smithhammer said:


> As you probably know, the Mountain Shelter is designed to be used with trekking poles, which I didn't want to carry on a bikepacking trip. I looked all over for a lightweight collapsible pole that would work with it, and finally came across this MSR pole that is the right length and inexpensive, so I ordered one in anticipation of this trip. When it didn't arrive in time, I ran out to the hardware store the night before we were leaving and bought a broomstick and some PVC couplers and fashioned the pole you see in the pic. I cut it into short enough sections that I could strap it horizontally across the front of my handlebar dry bag - it worked pretty well! :thumbsup:


You can make your own poles any size:
tent poles

I made one for my Tarptent Contrail.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

S48O

IMG_5095 by Mike, on Flickr

Moose River Plains 'Megans Hole' by Mike, on Flickr

S24O (gravel, pave)

Tent, Lights, Night by Mike, on Flickr

IMG_4723 by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

bmike said:


> You can make your own poles any size:
> tent poles
> 
> I made one for my Tarptent Contrail.


Thanks, bmike. I've come across that site before, and I have made my own tent poles for previous projects. In this case, I found a really good deal on the MSR pole - it just didn't arrive in time. So, I ended up making a pole anyway. Turned out to be good kindling at the end of the trip too...

Sweet pano shot, btw.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Did a quick one over the summer at Cuyamaca during a heat wave of 100+ F days. Started riding around 6pm, back at the truck by 8am to beat the heat. Turned out to be more of a "scratch the itch" outing than a beat the heat outing.



















Camped at Granite springs










After grabbing the campsite I rode over to Oakzanita Peak to catch the sunset



















I was about to climb onto the rocks at the summit when a tail caught my eye next to the spot I was going to step on. Talk about camouflage!










Good thing he was sleepy....










Great view and sunset



















Dinner


----------



## ser jameson (Jun 24, 2012)

Awesome photos guys. Thanks for sharing.
I wish it was summer 
This S240 thing would suit my lifestyle perfectly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Looks like great country to explore. Next time I'm that far south I'd like to poke around there, and out toward some areas around Julian that I've heard about. Probably not when it's 100º+ though. :eekster:


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

A few more pics from another S240 from last summer in western WY. Really fun little get away, and I was kicking myself for not bringing a fly rod when we arrived at the lake for the evening - it was full of big cutties cruising around in the shallows:


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

These are the kinds of trips I'm most likely to take. I LOVE the annotated picture of the bike and its loadout.

My boss owns property that sits right in the middle of some riding areas, and he's given me permission to stay there overnight. I really ought to take advantage. He has a little one room cabin with a woodstove, but instead of the more modern structure, his cabin came with the property and is over 100yrs old. He's got a hand pump well outside, an outhouse, and it's also a great place to either camp outside or sleep inside.


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

Harold said:


> These are the kinds of trips I'm most likely to take. I LOVE the annotated picture of the bike and its loadout.
> 
> My boss owns property that sits right in the middle of some riding areas, and he's given me permission to stay there overnight. I really ought to take advantage. He has a little one room cabin with a woodstove, but instead of the more modern structure, his cabin came with the property and is over 100yrs old. He's got a hand pump well outside, an outhouse, and it's also a great place to either camp outside or sleep inside.


It's the weekend - get off the internet and get to that shiz!


----------



## NickSmolinske (Mar 8, 2008)

*Overnighter*

Ok, so not _quite_ a S24O - this was about a 26 hour ride (from the trailhead . . . about 27 from my house). But stronger riders (or more sleep deprived riders) could pull it off as an S24O pretty easily.

Anyway, we went around the San Francisco Peaks north of Flagstaff this weekend. A pretty fun ride! I feel surprisingly good, considering that I've been super busy this year and have done *zero* riding apart from commuting. Something I'm hoping to remedy this summer, now that I've got some employees to help out in the shop.


----------



## sullivan17 (Jan 28, 2014)

It's finally that time of year again for me to spend my free weekends biking and camping.

This weekend I did a short but brutal ride up the east coast of South Korea. I started in my town and went about 30 km each way. A very short ride, but I don't think I've ever done so much climbing in my life. It was exhausting but well worth it. I also got out and snorkeled a bit in the afternoon.








The whole ride was up and down mountains. 







And of course going through the occasional rice paddy.







Korea has random buddhist shrines everywhere. They're cool to come across and really colorful. 







My final destination.







My camp setup.







And a lonely unicorn lost in the ocean.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Great pics, Nick & Sullivan. Something about that "lonely unicorn" pic is funny and creepy at the same time...:skep:

Just got back from an overnighter with the Better Half in the Big Hole mtns. of eastern ID. Fifty miles round trip, rollin' right from the front yard. :thumbsup:




































































































And I got to test out out my new Rogue Panda 'Picketpost' seat bag on this trip. It worked really, really well.


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

I love my Picket Post seat bag. No sway at all.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Great set of pics Smithhammer, thanks, sweet looking place!


----------



## ToMorrow (Oct 15, 2015)

S24O are awesome with my daughter. We rode in ~4miles mostly uphill and camped on a short logging tractor trail/road. We got in a little late, I set camp while she arranged her stuff and ate dinner. She was up by 7, ate breakfast and then rolling by 9 the next morning. She has asked to go again almost every weekend since.


----------



## sullivan17 (Jan 28, 2014)

Sounds like a great weekend. I hope when I have kids they'll want to go on overnighters on the weekends with me.


----------



## Slowhead (Feb 20, 2014)

ToMorrow said:


> S24O are awesome with my daughter. We rode in ~4miles mostly uphill and camped on a short logging tractor trail/road. We got in a little late, I set camp while she arranged her stuff and ate dinner. She was up by 7, ate breakfast and then rolling by 9 the next morning. She has asked to go again almost every weekend since.


Very cute video.


----------



## eatsleepbikes (Oct 3, 2009)

Your video made me smile with you and your daughter and dog out riding. Enjoy those times while you can.


----------



## thesilversurfer (Oct 25, 2011)

Just did a great 121km S240O in the Canadian Rockies, Kananaskis. Goat Creek to Elbow lake via Spray Lake trail, camped overnight and then through Big Elbow to Bragg Creek. Fatback Aluminum with Carbon wheels and I9 Hubs and Revelate Bags.

2016 Elbow Lake bikepacking trip by Rich Wall, on Flickr

2016 Elbow Lake bikepacking trip by Rich Wall, on Flickr

2016 Elbow Lake bikepacking trip by Rich Wall, on Flickr


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Made a S24O trip from Beaver Dam state park in NV to Pine Park UT. I think it was 60-70 miles round trip, not sure as my bike computer quit working a few miles into the ride.

A heck of a climb out of the canyon from the Beaver Dam campground.



Long stretches of lonely dirt road.



Up up and up.



A steep drop down into the Pine Park area. The mountains in the background are where I just came from, going to be quite the climb in the next morning! :eekster:



Picked a good spot with lots of pine needles to sleep on that was away from any cowpies.  The creek was slowed to a trickle, but just enough flow to filter some water, good thing too as I would have ran out.







My camping buddies. They like to chat well into the night.



Headed out the next morning. Google photos took it upon itself to make this fancy picture for me lol.



After the long climb out of the canyon I ran into some really nice folks on ATVs, they gave me an ice cold bottle of water, best damn water I've ever tasted! Thanks! :thumbsup:



Bug fight!



Back to Beaver Dam and the long drive home. Well worth the sore butt.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Looks like a sweet trip - love that high desert juniper country. Were you able to find any decent water sources along the way?


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Smithhammer said:


> Looks like a sweet trip - love that high desert juniper country. Were you able to find any decent water sources along the way?


Yep definately a sweet trip, thanks! And nope, nothing other than puddled rain/flood water from a couple days previous. Those dry up quick. There may have been some nasty cow patty water at a pen about halfway, but I didn't stop to look, the cattle were all in an uproar about this bicycle thing they've never seen before .

Carried 6L of water and used almost all of it each way. I wish water was a little more plentiful here, but then it wouldn't be the desert. :thumbsup:


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

This was one we'd been looking at on the map for a while. We knew where it started, and where it ended, but there was a lot of country in between that no one we had talked to had ever explored - just the lack of info I tend to live for...

The trail started out pretty well established - classic, old-school multi-use singletrack:



















But before long the trail pretty much disappeared and it became a matter of open range riding until we spotted the next trail marker indicating we were still headed in the right direction, ride, repeat for several miles. And then the trail faded to no much more than a rocky, steep, game trail down a side canyon toward our eventual goal:




























Just as I was beginning to think, _"**** - if it's like this all the way to the end, it might be a long night...." _ we popped out into the main canyon and a much more established trail again:










Somewhere in here I happened to yell, "Hey bear!" for about the 400th time that day, and sure enough, a good-sized blackie busted up out of the creek bed and ran straight up a steep hillside across from us, stopping near the top to look back and wonder what had just awoken him from his nap. That's the kind of bear reaction I like to see.




























Filled up on water at the river, and then headed a couple miles up the road to a nice little camp with a good view.



















The next morning we had a few miles of gravel out to a paved road, and then what we assumed would likely be a road cruise back to the truck. But the Better Half spied a little singletrack disappearing into the woods in the direction we were headed anyway, and we figured we should check it out. Much to our surprise, this led to 6 miles of fun singletrack along the rim of the canyon, with great views along the way:




























23 hours later, we rolled back to the truck, feeling like we'd been out for 3 days. Even the short trips are therapeutic...:thumbsup:


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

Glad to see this thread is still going! It makes me want to get out this week for another overnighter.... but I guess that's the point!


----------



## LIMITKILLER (Jul 29, 2016)

My first bikepacking trip, a short S24O. Left home at 2pm and had to leave by 9am the next morning to get ready for work.























































That's it, all done.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## lentamentalisk (Jul 21, 2015)

Went for a bikebackpacking trip up Camels Hump a few months ago. We cut out of work early and hit the road. We pulled into the trail head right as the sun was setting. We threw our bikes behind a fallen tree, and headed up the mountain. We totally misjudged how long the hike would take, so we didn't get to camp till around 10. Quick dinner and straight to bed. The tree cover let us sleep in later than expected, so another quick breakfast and we were on the trail back down. We stopped by a brewery for lunch on the ride home, and made it back in about 22 hours, refreshed and exhausted.

Everything we needed for the overnight we carried in overstuffed backpacks. I would never recommend this, as it puts quite a load on your poor seat, but there is not really any other way. The bikes carried water for both days, and any bike tools.


----------



## mrskd14 (Jan 24, 2017)

Best. Thread. Ever. 

In the lulls at work, I am now mapping out a few weekend trips for myself.


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

Everything we needed for the overnight we carried in overstuffed backpacks. I would never recommend this, as it puts quite a load on your poor seat, but there is not really any other way. 

Throw the backpacks in a BOB trailer fully loaded and they're ready to go when needed.


----------



## riderx (Jan 6, 2004)

A bit over 24 Hours on the Virginia/West Virginia border in November. 60 degrees during the day, 20 degrees at night. Couple of videos and some still pix.










Video - 360 Degree views on Big Schloss





Coming off of Cherry Ridge


Long Mountain


Big log


All Smiles on Bucktail Connector


Sparks


Big Schloss


Morning fire to ward off the chill


Letting it hang out on Cherry Ridge


Pit stop at Sugar Knob cabin


Finishing up on Bread Road


Finished


----------



## Zoran (Jul 4, 2015)

Bike ride in Wasco County and Sherman County

Oregon Stampede
Bikepacking Oregon's iconic gravel route
Norm Krcmar (Kelowna, BC Canada) & Zoran Vasic (Burnaby, BC Canada)
_Overview

This the classic route that put our compadres at VeloDirt on the map and can in its own way be credited for what you're reading right now. Bikepacking this route over a weekend has always been on our radar and it's gaining popularity. Starting in the Deschutes River State Recreation Area, you'll get to climb high above the Deschutes enjoying mountain views from Rainier all the way down to the Sisters along some of the least traveled and most beautiful gravel roads anywhere in Oregon.
Highlights along the route include several of the nicest little towns Oregon has to offer, exploring the historic buildings in Friend, roughing it through the White River Wildlife Area, White River Falls, Sherar Falls, and a healthy supply of tumbleweeds to add character to your trip photos._

Nov 11, 2016-Nov 12, 2016


----------



## Sparky302 (Jan 27, 2016)

riderx said:


> A bit over 24 Hours on the Virginia/West Virginia border in November. 60 degrees during the day, 20 degrees at night. Couple of videos and some still pix.
> 
> I've always wanted to check that area out. Some friends of mine do a run there in the fall, so maybe I'll pack up the bike and join them. How was the riding/trails?


----------



## riderx (Jan 6, 2004)

Sparky302 said:


> I've always wanted to check that area out. Some friends of mine do a run there in the fall, so maybe I'll pack up the bike and join them. How was the riding/trails?


 Trail are great as long as you like technical stuff. Lots of long, extended rocky sections with plenty of climbing. A few more pix from other trips here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/singlespeedoutlaw/albums/72157670305424036


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*Muskoka Loop*

Great thread with some awesome pics! 
Here is a solo S240 60K and mostly trail-based loop which I enjoy immensely 
I can ride out from home and there are plenty of crown land camping options along the way...








































































More pics..
https://goo.gl/photos/Ud3NhJMCPwrPK6oL7


----------



## Geraldv9 (Aug 24, 2011)

A few pictures from last fall in the western Big Horns, Wy. It was planned for a few days, but ended up being 24 hrs. after a pedal strike put me down, and on a return trip to the rig.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Sweet pics - looks like 'Canadian Shield" country, eh?


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

Smithhammer said:


> Sweet pics - looks like 'Canadian Shield" country, eh?


Thanks! Yes ..bottom end of the shield in Ontario.


----------



## PL Scott (May 29, 2014)

I'm enjoying this thread. Here is the link to my very first bikepacking/S240 trip. http://forums.mtbr.com/california-norcal/beyers-baltimore-grouse-ridge-trip-936558.html

I've had a few more since then and my gear has gotten better. Though I still love my Trance, I now have a Sequoia for less knarly trail adventures.

With all the rain/snow we've had the last few weeks here in Sacramento, California area, I am really antsy to get out into the mountains.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Did one once a couple years ago and had a good time.

No longer have this bike or trailer.



















SPP


----------



## Chowder Head (Sep 26, 2010)

*Idyllwild CA, to Agua Caliente CA. Mountains to the Desert.*

This is an excellent thread. Got me itching to get out again soon, but I'm nursing a compound tib/fib, so it'll be a bit.

Did this trip with a bunch of friends about about a year ago. Started out in the mountains in Idyllwild Ca, down through Anza, Coyote Canyon and the Willow, Borrego Springs, Ocotillo Well, Fish Creek Wash, and finished in the desert at Agua Caliente Ca. The pics got a bit out of order, sorry.

The Route,
https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/976444674


----------



## Zoran (Jul 4, 2015)

Thank you.
I would like to bike Stagecoach 400. I love your pictures and desert riding you did. I see that 3.0 tires will be good there!


----------



## Chowder Head (Sep 26, 2010)

Zoran said:


> Thank you.
> I would like to bike Stagecoach 400. I love your pictures and desert riding you did. I see that 3.0 tires will be good there!


Thanks Zoran, I agree, the desert is a magical place. 3.0's would be great for this route. You probably already knew this, but this route is the first 100+ of the clockwise version of the Stagecoach 400.


----------



## Zoran (Jul 4, 2015)

I am talking with two fiends now. 
One to join me and he is kind of undecided, and one in LA who agreed to shuttle us to and from Idyllwild in mid May.

I could be hot then but I don't care. Coming from Vancouver where is mild all the time. 

I like dry places like Anza Boreggo. I hope I will have some sunset and sunrise views you experienced. Something like this:


----------



## Chowder Head (Sep 26, 2010)

You are guaranteed to see some excellent sunset/sunrises that time of year in the desert. Beautiful picture.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Smithhammer, +1 on taking a tiny folding chair! I've tried out a ton of them at REI and none were BarcaLounger comfy, of course, but beats sitting on the ground.


----------



## Chowder Head (Sep 26, 2010)

June Bug said:


> Smithhammer, +1 on taking a tiny folding chair! I've tried out a ton of them at REI and none were BarcaLounger comfy, of course, but beats sitting on the ground.


on that, this came across my feed the other day and really peaked my interest, 1.1lbs

https://www.bigagnes.com/Products/Detail/Helinox/chairzero


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

Having a chair is certainly clutch - I've been using one of these for 6+ years now:

https://alitedesigns.com/products/monarch-chair-black


----------



## knl2stl (Jan 7, 2011)

My sub 24s usually involve the Nomad so I can haul gear for others. Or at least the beer. One rail trail to a favorite spot goes right by two brew pubs.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

A few years ago I won a Camp Time stool at a disc golf tourney for a drive closest to the ching. It works well as a small table too. Some options are super cheap, like the Sears link. There is no back to lean into, but it's a nice lil stool to keep your butt off the ground.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...8-a925-5c94-87e1-023e059f4a28&pf_rd_i=3400831

Sears.com


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

I use my closed cell foam pad folded up, works well for a seat.


----------



## Zoran (Jul 4, 2015)

leeboh said:


> I use my closed cell foam pad folded up, works well for a seat.




I see you did a lot of heavy loaded trips, when packing chair will be a bad joke! I have piece of the foam pad (my old sleeping pad). I bring it if I have a backpack. It is inside pack. When there is no backpack, no pad! Packing small is the best option.


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

I.have this one which I like a lot:

https://www.thermarest.com/catalog/product/view/id/16706/s/trekker-chair-kit/category/17/

The big advantage is that you are not only sitting comfortably, but you also have a backrest AND it is nicely warm on your back, behind and legs. Those walkstool kind of chairs are nice but dont insulate and dont support your back.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Picked up one of those folding camp chairs everyone uses at soccer games on my way down to Cape Cod last trip. Love trash days. 6 or so pounds, 60 miles into a 70 mile day, good choice. Better yet, hit up a car camper with an extra chair. A cold brew is always a good intro.


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

I love this type of ride, but mine tend to flirt with 36 hours, but still one night away.

Wintertime in the desert southwest is a magical time. All routes are possible without having to worry so much about water, sun exposure and extreme heat. An overnight ride in Gila Canyon country was calling on an early December weekend. I rounded up a few friends and we departed south from Picketpost trailhead at a civilized hour.








The Arizona Trail climbs away from the trailhead.








Exploring the remnants of Ajax Mine.








Dropping into Box Canyon.








Lower Box Canyon and its stunning walls.








The river crossing was easy, punching through the dense vegetation...a bit more challenging!!








Sunrise from camp, next to the freeride playground of Area52.








Up close to the coke ovens.








Helo drills down by the Gila.








Climbing out of Martinez Canyon. (My personal favorite section of the entire Arizona Trail)








New metal gate with Picketpost Mtn in the background.








Back at the trailhead by mid-afternoon the next day. 24<X<36 hrs.

For more pics and detail of our ride, check out the full ride report:

Gila Canyons Bikepack

Hard to believe this is all a mere 45 minute drive from my house or a 4 hour ride to the trailhead on mostly dirt.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Sweet pics, shillingsworth! Thanks for taking us along!


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

I take this guy along when I don't sleep in the hammock, who needs a chair when you have a hammock?

https://www.bigagnes.com/Products/Detail/Helinox/helinoxgroundchair2016


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

Here is a pic of my Thermarest chairkit (it is actually an older version, pic is of 2009)
https://goo.gl/photos/G8L2Q2z2xv4Eu8xw8

You can clearly see that it is frozen over at the back but I have been sitting comfortably and warm for hours straight. Since that night I love that thing 

Cool pics Schillingsworth!!


----------



## lentamentalisk (Jul 21, 2015)

This one came out as JUST under 24 hours.

Climb 5 miles to camp, drop off our stuff, climb 5 miles to the top, put on every piece of warm clothing you own, ride back 5 miles straight down to camp. Head back to the cars the next morning.









Full album here
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10154547823893220.1073741849.683878219&type=1&l=fbd1ef107d


----------



## Chowder Head (Sep 26, 2010)

Just got back from an overnighter in Anza Borrego, riding Fish Creek, here's a couple short vids,

Day 1
[URL="



[/URL]

Day 2


----------



## RIng (Aug 27, 2015)

very cool !!! Chowder


----------



## Johnny Chicken Bones (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks for this post folks. Good shots of highly varied terrain and styles. 
Good to know there are so many fun ways to get from A to B.

-JCB


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Chowder Head said:


> Just got back from an overnighter in Anza Borrego, riding Fish Creek, here's a couple short vids,
> 
> Day 1
> [URL="
> ...


Looks like my kinda country. Bookmarked for future reference!


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

RIng said:


> very cool !!! Chowder


Did this in the early 90's when I invented bikepacking! Ha ha!
A friend and I bikepacked all over the anza borrego desert. Wish I had a plus bike back then! I thought I died and went to heaven when I put 26 inch 2.35 ZMax tires on my bike.


----------



## blueeyesMTB (Apr 26, 2014)

I like this thread very inspiring. Hoping to get a few quick trip in this season.

Here is just a couple photos from my first solo trip last October. Started in the dark and rode into a burn area near Idaho Falls. Great spooky ride in the spirit of October.

Prior to this I did two other trips. I am addicted.

























Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## PL Scott (May 29, 2014)

very nice blue eyes!


----------



## blueeyesMTB (Apr 26, 2014)

Thx Scott.

Here is another one I did couple weekends ago. 80F weather in Canyonlands spoiled me. The snow we have today needs to get lost.

This was the Jug Handle Loop.

























































Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

blueeyesMTB said:


> Thx Scott.
> The snow we have today needs to get lost.


Agreed. Woke up to 4 fresh inches in the yard this morning. It's taking all the willpower I have right now not to throw everything in the truck and point it south.

Sweet pics - keep 'em coming!


----------



## blueeyesMTB (Apr 26, 2014)

Smithhammer said:


> Agreed. Woke up to 4 fresh inches in the yard this morning. It's taking all the willpower I have right now not to throw everything in the truck and point it south.
> 
> Sweet pics - keep 'em coming!


Just had a skiff here. I love the snow usually but I am tired of it now. It can go. If weather would cooperate this weekend I had plans of riding Yellowstone. Not looking to appetizing right at the moment.

South wasn't any better this past weekend. Snowed in Zion Friday and Sat. It seems to be following me.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny Chicken Bones (Jul 13, 2005)

My Mom invented bike packing in the 70s!
She'd drag us around (and whatever other kids were rounded up) the C&O canal. We'd wear frame packs and carry extra jeans in case it rained. Looking back I have to wonder what she was thinking. 

Headed out in a few days to Denver to meet a plane. 
Think I've found mostly dirt the entire way. Finish with the end/start of the CoTrail. 
But it won't meet your 24 hour time frame. 
-JCBs


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

Those are some of the most breathtaking photos I've seen on this entire site! Great job and beautiful trip! I'm jealous!

I had a trip planned to Moab in early May but then a family emergency killed that. So for now, I'm left dreaming and drooling over your photos.


----------



## blueeyesMTB (Apr 26, 2014)

connolm said:


> Those are some of the most breathtaking photos I've seen on this entire site! Great job and beautiful trip! I'm jealous!
> 
> I had a trip planned to Moab in early May but then a family emergency killed that. So for now, I'm left dreaming and drooling over your photos.


Thank you. I am glad you enjoy the photos. Hope you can reschedule your trip.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny Chicken Bones (Jul 13, 2005)

More sunny desert photos please.


----------



## blueeyesMTB (Apr 26, 2014)

Johnny Chicken Bones said:


> More sunny desert photos please.


Well this is a different type of desert than Canyonlands the high desert and not a S24O but I was exploring for the possibility of one.









Sunset was beautiful last night.









This is a possibility but some hurdles to over come first.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Montezuma12 (Feb 6, 2017)

Got sorta a S24O in two weeks ago. Bears Ears National Monument (Southeast Utah)-Cedar Mesa area, Valley of the Gods, Muley Pt. Pretty amazing. Took about 27 hrs total, but could easily be done shorter. 94 miles, 6,500ft of climbing, 25mi of that was on paved roads. No water resupply so carried everything.


----------



## PL Scott (May 29, 2014)

I almost can't bear to look at the fantastic pictures! It feels like I'm suffering with all this rain in Northern California. I need to move to the desert but I do have adventures planned. 

Thank you all for posting pictures and telling your stories. Love it!


----------



## blueeyesMTB (Apr 26, 2014)

Fatbikepacking Yellowstone










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## bmullin (Apr 17, 2017)

There are some incredible trips in this thread. It is going to take me a while to read through them all.

I've just done 2 sub 24 hour bike packing trips and can see myself doing a bunch more. Hopefully a few of them involving my sons who are 11 and 13.

The most recent one was very light on the bike packing part. I'm prepping for Trans Iowa which isn't a bike packing trip, but a buddy helped plan an overnight training ride which is definitely a part of the gig. This was just a week after Mike Hall passed so he incorporated a little sleep in the ditch, super minimal bike packing into the adventure.

A full write-up is over HERE, but I'll give the clif notes version here.








I loaded up my Warbird as if I was doing TI, and then strapped my sleeping pad and bag to a Salsa Anything Cradle on my handle bars.








My buddy and I rounded up 6 more friends to embark on this adventure with us.

My buddy planned the route and handed me the cue sheets at 10pm as we were ready to roll out. This was my chance to practice navigating by cues in the dark and as I got tired.








Turns out the cues had a bunch of errors so we were stopped on the side of the road a bunch sorting out the course, but it was a beautiful night to be out riding.








At about 4am and 65 miles we pulled off into the ditch and slept for about 2.5 hours.








After a beautiful sunrise and some pourover coffee in a waterbottle we rolled down the trail to a local cafe for breakfast.









We pushed on with full bellies into the wind to finish out a full century in just a hair over 13 hours.

We had a ton of fun with our night time shenanigans and I'm looking forward to more adventures by bike this summer.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Did a S24O a couple days ago, 40 mile loop around the Big Rocks Wilderness area in east central Nevada. Packed the cold weather sleeping bag and rain gear because the forecast said so, but it was wrong naturally. Ended up with beautiful weather and a light drizzle on the way up a huge climb so it was awesome!



The loop pretty much skirts the whole wilderness boundary. A few designated motorized routes offer some extra scenery.



Anyone need a refill on water?? Umm no thanks! :eekster:





Rode up one of these designated routes into a cool box canyon to camp for the night. End of the road wilderness on 3 sides.







The next morning around the southern part of the loop, wide open spaces!





What's left after petroglyph thieves.





Long uphill climb back to the Jeep.



Near the top of the pass.



Was all downhill from there. Was tired and decided to stay at a hotel with attached restaurant about 30 miles away before driving all the way home. Worth it!


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

A few pics from a S240 a couple weekends ago. Short but sweet...


----------



## alias (May 9, 2005)

Looks great, but not sure if I miss that Moondust! Mail Cabin / Mikesell?


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

alias said:


> Looks great, but not sure if I miss that Moondust! Mail Cabin / Mikesell?


A little south of there in the Caribou Range - Lightning Ridge, 4th of July Ridge, Rash Cr, etc. About a 35-mile loop.

Haven't done Mail Cab > Mikesell yet this year, but I want to do it again soon. Windy Ridge might be a good place to watch the Apoceclipse without the crowds...


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*Muskoka Overnight...*

https://photos.app.goo.gl/AClbGIYYLTkYK4yV2


----------



## msugma (Jan 21, 2004)

*S240 tyke-packing*

My 4 year old and I are now S24O members. It was a quick over-nighter from one Michigan state park to another via ~16 miles paved trail and dirt road. Some nice father son bonding.:thumbsup:

He wants to go again, so that's good.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*Muskoka S240 - Torrance Barrens Dark Sky Preserve*

This is a sweet overnight bike packing loop of ~55K from "The Wharf in Gravenhurst, and accessing the Torrance Barrens via The Devil's Gap Trail, with a pit stop at the Clear Lake Brewing Co. along the way. The loop consists mostly of double track or single track trail, and cottage access roads. An off-road cycling outfit is recommended. We chose a lovely crown land back-country campsite within The Barrens to overnight. The return ride next morning was via The Old Stone Road Trail. Within the group of ten, we had five first timers, who had never bike packed before! Everyone loved this, had a great time, and is keen for the next time!

Pics...

https://photos.app.goo.gl/kThQZkD7H7J3qFKM7

previous solo rides, same loop...

https://photos.app.goo.gl/AClbGIYYLTkYK4yV2

https://goo.gl/photos/Ud3NhJMCPwrPK6oL7


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

Very nice! Is that a steak in the food photo?


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

ddoh said:


> Very nice! Is that a steak in the food photo?


Thanks!! Yep ...actually 2 steaks, 1 is under the other. Steaks and veggies were brought by a couple of our first timers, and I had a good smirk & chuckle when they said the plan was to do them over the fire! BUT...they did awesome, and it all sure looked delish compared to what most of us cooked up over our gas stoves lol!


----------



## Johnny Chicken Bones (Jul 13, 2005)

Sweet Baby JayZeuss! How'd I forget about this thread? 

Dragged a friend out for a SUB24 ride. Bet we went oh.... 4 miles out? 
(this is not his cup of tea, well not yet)
We slept out. Made brats over the fire. Watched the sun set. 
Laughed lots. 
Right about when he was thinking that such a trip was very doable he had a minor tip over on a trail about as smoove as the screen you're reading this on. But still- it was fun and very worth it. 
And so easy. A small bit of planning. Some fun pedaling. And plenty of laughs. 

-JCB

(I just spent a few minutes trying to use the MTBR photo upload but it's still running on Atari's best software. Screw you and that ancient system MTBR)


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*Muskoka S240 Big Wind PP - Hindon Forest*

The heat and the climbs on this S240 nearly killed this old man! But ya, it was obviously worth it...

https://photos.app.goo.gl/XGda7GaKTreCjFbq8


----------



## EvergreenThreadworks (Jul 9, 2020)

*Kenosha Pass to Georgia Pass overnighter*

S24O are the reason I got into bikepacking- perfect way to cram some adventure into hectic schedules! I rode the Colorado Trail from Kenosha Pass to Georgia Pass for some much needed time in the high county. That trail is perfect with flowing turns through the aspens and relatively buff singletrack as you climb above treeline. If only I could sneak away and ride all the way to Durango...


----------



## timsmcm (Dec 23, 2007)

Oh man. Wonderful.


----------

